# Leg Press...hands on the knees a do or don't???



## Uthinkso (Mar 6, 2007)

What do you do?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2007)

I see people doing it..and they never grow.  There are handles there.  Use them.  Dont cheat yourself.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't see the point, if you are training legs, you are training legs. Why use your hands to help when you can just lower the weight?

I said in the poll I don't put my hands on my knees, but I never leg press anymore, but if I didn't, I wouldn't.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't leg press either, and if I would I definitely wouldn't cheat either. I doubt it's good for your knees, and like Akira said, you shouldn't cheat the movement.


----------



## plewser2006 (Mar 6, 2007)

i guess if you wanna get that one last rep out and cant quite do it then a little push might get it done,
lets say you push with 10 pounds or pressure, and your working with 300 pounds, thats still a 290lb rep...

but then again, im sure its bad for the knees


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

I keep my hands on my crotch.  Oddly enough, I don't have to worry about people wanting to talk to me while I workout.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 6, 2007)

at my sides on the handles.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Mar 6, 2007)

on the handles for me to


----------



## Spud (Mar 6, 2007)

I keep my hands on my knees sometimes. As long as your not actually pushing, I see no problem. In fact, removing the counterbalance of gripping and pulling on the handles could make the exercise harder.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

The handles are too far out for me     so I hold on under the chair part


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 6, 2007)

With your hands on your knees, you would be more likely to round your back (i think).


----------



## CED_2583 (Mar 6, 2007)

Handles, I love diggin' in (truth be told I feel like I'm cheating if I grab too tightly sometimes!).


----------



## goandykid (Mar 6, 2007)

I keep my hands behind my head. No one else does?


----------



## plewser2006 (Mar 7, 2007)

hands behind the head sounds like a good place to keep good back form...

but watch that you dont pull your neck


----------



## Soul of Sol (Mar 9, 2007)

goandykid said:


> I keep my hands behind my head. No one else does?


 
 ditto.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I keep my hands on my crotch.  Oddly enough, I don't have to worry about people wanting to talk to me while I workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I keep my hands on my crotch.  Oddly enough, I don't have to worry about people wanting to talk to me while I workout.



They probably wouldn't be too interested in shaking hands with you when you were done either.


----------

